# USD Exchange Rate for 2011



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I am doing my taxes and am trying to calculate my capital gains in CAD via USD. Is there a handy end-all-be-all number to plug in, or do I have to go date by date? Tempted to just assume 1 CAD = 1 USD. I've searched through the CRA website, and they send me elsewhere where I get a bunch of gobbledegook. I figure I can post this here and get an answer faster than sorting through the ****.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

0.98906920

Man, they are not making this information easy to find on the CRA website, compared to previous years. 

Here's the link: http://www.bankofcanada.ca/stats/assets/pdf/nraa-2011.pdf


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks so much, MoneyGal! And yes I agree with you, I couldn't even find it.

That exchange rate works out slightly in my favour, because most of my non-reg capital gains were in USD.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I wonder why they use an average of 250 days instead of a full year? CRA's website is terrible.. so hard to find information


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

strange, i had no probs finding the fig around january 3rd.

here is the official boc 2011 annual exchange rate:

1 USD = .98906920 CAD

most people will find it also on their brokers' annual trading summaries.

i would imagine the bank of canada recites 250 days because those are the mon-fri business days which they recognize. BOC exchange rates are based upon averages from giant global money-centre banks. They don't divulge which ones. They're not going to count weekend FX trading by smaller regional banks even though in some countries these might be quite active.


----------



## Threeboy (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.xe.com let's you find historical rates if you're looking for a specific day.


----------



## ArmchairHero (Apr 4, 2011)

can just use the annual rate for cap gains/losses in USD instead of daily? thanks all


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Daily vs. annual rate would depend if the amount at stake is material, the amount of fluctuation in the fx rates and by how much the amount changes between daily vs. annual (materiality).


----------

